
Tech writer suggests '10 Year Challenge' may be collecting data for algorithm - bdz
https://www.ctvnews.ca/sci-tech/tech-writer-suggests-10-year-challenge-may-be-collecting-data-for-facial-recognition-algorithm-1.4259579
======
teh_infallible
Related concept: I’ve long suspected that an ulterior motive behind bitcoin is
to generate data needed to crack the SHA256 algorithm.

~~~
votepaunchy
SHA256 hashes can be computed faster than line speed.

~~~
dogma1138
But bitcoin gives an incentive I don’t believe that this is true even remotely
but I can see how you can make some sort of a conjecture off this.

------
ColinWright
The original Wired article is here:

[https://www.wired.com/story/facebook-10-year-meme-
challenge/](https://www.wired.com/story/facebook-10-year-meme-challenge/)

That was submitted here on HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18952882](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18952882)

~~~
sctb
Alright, we've moved the comments there.

